# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2-14-2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing continues to have it's ups and downs. Anglers are still 
reporting quite a few smaller fish being caught, but catches of larger fish 
have been sporadic and the bites short lived. The best places this past week 
were the mouth of Creel Bay and the Towers area. Other places worth mention 
are the Woods Rutten road area, Skadsens, East Bay near Stromme's, and Swansons 
Point. Hali's, kastmasters, forage minnows, and genz worms, ratfinkies, or 
ratso's fished about 6-8 inches off a metal rod and tipped with wax worms, 
spikes, minnow heads, or perch eyes have been working the best. Walleye 
fishing continues to be fairly good. The best spots have been in the trees of 
the Stromme Addition in East Bay, the 57 bridge, the old sunken railroad in 
Mission Bay, Ft. Totten and Cactus Points, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the 
Mauvee area, and the old sunken Flats road. Anglers are using sonars, buckshot 
rattle spoons, rocker minnows, nils masters, and jigging raps tipped with a 
minnow head or whole minnow. Best spots have been along the edges of the trees 
or on top of old structure. The bite for walleyes has been right at sunrise or 
right at sunset. Pike fishing's slowed a bit, but is still really good. Try 
the north end of Six Mile or Creel Bay, Walfords Bay, Old Mil Bay, Bud Bay, 
most anyplace in the Flats, Pelican Lake, and Morrison Lake. Try using smelt, 
herring, or large minnows. Don't forget to register that jumbo perch or hawg 
walleye in our monthly largest fish contest. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

